# any alternative for Aquasoil?



## eguynth (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi there im new to the forum,
Is there any alternative for Aquasoil? I saw this tutorial about how to set up a tank with plants. It looks great! Im planning on making my own. I went all over my city looking for aquasoil no one has it, some idiots at aquarium shops dont even know about them nor they know about plants.
http://www.blueaquarium.org/2008/10/the-rising-sun-2ft-tank-by-blue33/
this is the link if you wish to see.
I asked many main shops they dont import those stuff nor manufacture. I read in another forum how to do it by your self. He wasn't clear about it. said some thing about boiling the soil and mixing with sand. :-?

If there is a guide to do it at home please share. I really want to have this. Even I cant build a cool fishtank like that, I can try it atleast.

Thank you ;-)

-RiZ


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I am not a fan of those sorts of aquascapes, but I'll bite my tongue and answer your direct question. Any plant substrate will suffice for their purpose. Eco-complete is one, Seachem's Flourite is another.

I will only mention this as a means of letting you know about alternatives; if you check the photos of my Aquariums (under the tab below my name on the left) you will see a quite different approach. Low-tech natural, which many (perhaps most but not all certainly) of the planted tank members here use, with some variation from member to member or tank to tank. We like this natural approach because it is easier, less expensive, and lets nature do most of the work rather than equipment and paraphernalia. There is a series of 4 articles at the head of the Aquarium Plants section explaining the basis behind this approach if you're interested. Just another method.

Byron.


----------



## eguynth (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.
I saw your pictures, they look great! :-D


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I looked for Aquasoil as well, and couldn't find it. I ended up using Organic Choice potting soil from wal-mart. Took a while to establish, but now I plan on breaking all my tanks down and redoing them with soil at the first opportunity. (I have an empty 10-gallon and soon an empty 50 gallon, so will be playing musical chairs with the fishies.)



A brief overview of the Diana Walstead method-

Scientific Explanation-

This isn't something to do on a whim, since the beginning can be rough. (wildly fluctuating ammonia, etc) BUT once it's all established, it's worth it IMO.


----------

